# Wasn't even posty!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

On my way out to a last hurrah at karaoke last night I stopped at BK for a burger, got out of the car, and my water broke! No warning contractions, I wasn't pawing at my bedding, nothing!

Delivered Amélie by cesarean this morning right after midnight.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! She is a nice red color too! LOL


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats! Such a beautiful baby. I agree with Julie, very nice color!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! SHe is beautiful! A keeper for sure!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!! She's beautiful! I hope you heal from your C-section quickly! I've had 3 of them so I understand! Take it easy, and enjoy that beautiful baby girl ♥


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Heal quickly! One piece of advice- don't vacuum your house until you are completely healed up! 
(don't laugh- that will hurt too!, seriously, vacuuming puts alot of stress on your abdomen!)
Again, congrats! Beautiful baby!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..you are funny.....Wow...beautiful...congrats !!! I got goose bumps!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, congrats! Is she a paint? Does she have a good topline? LOL


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a wonderful beautiful baby girl,,, now, get lots of rest..  sooo happy for you and family....


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww is she ever sweet! I see you dried her off good.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You should post in the photo section!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

A doe! congratulations. hehe


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Glad I don't have to wether her or sell her before she's 8 weeks old! 

She's alert, nursing, and doing really well. Thanks everyone for your good wishes!

Here she is today checking out her surroundings...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!

Oh she is so stinkin' cute!!! 
So she's dam raised not a bottle baby


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She's adorable! Congrats! I when I look at your profile pic and then at her, I think she has your nose.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> She's adorable! Congrats! I when I look at your profile pic and then at her, I think she has your nose.


Thank you! And while I would never wish that on her I think you're right.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol that is funny. Congrats on the new beautiful baby.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have to say, that is the cutest newborn baby I have seen. Her little face is just....

*THUNK*

That joke about your nose that you made, that is funny, because my mom would say the same thing.  She's cute! That is a cute nose!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful little doeling!!! Can you ship to Ky?? I'll pay shipping!!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl!!! Congratulations!!!!!! 

I guess I won't be getting Buddy anytime soon. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ Sorry JenVise, I have already reserved her. She will be weaned in May.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> /\ Sorry JenVise, I have already reserved her. She will be weaned in May.


LOL pretty sure she should stay on the dam for a little longer than May...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OOPS... Hehe, I meant... Well, I am going to bottle feed... LOL


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

mhoward2 said:


> What a beautiful little girl!!! Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> I guess I won't be getting Buddy anytime soon. LOL


Was gonna email you that it'll probably be a couple weeks now.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's understandable! Enjoy that sweet baby girl. We'll be in touch.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful name!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*And totally unaware of the great joy it brings; a new life begins.*
Congratulations!:stars:



BTW: You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations!! I just had my little girl a week and a half ago!  Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

She's PERFECT! Happy birthday Amélie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh congratulations!!! I saw you post but didnt get to look at it earlier as I was headed to make dinner. 

Thats exciting now no more bed rest (well after you heal that is!)


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing,sure puts all those goat kids to shame! Congrats!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. She is beautiful. Enjoy your time with her while you heal up.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well now! Looks like you're having a doe year!!!  Congrats, she is absolutely precious!!  I agree, love that nose!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## cbairrogers (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! Now to keep her out of the curtains!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations, she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Great job mom :thumb: Take your time recovering from that C-section, they can be rough, don't rush it. We are going to need lots of baby pics


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What a beautiful "kid" you got there :thumbup:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. Congrats. She looks good and healthy and ready to play with the other kids. lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Not bad, for a singleton. Congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She's beautiful! Best wishes with your new baby!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Update on little Amélie! She's just turning 3 months old, and I made a video of her progress so far.

How can such a tiny baby get so big and fat on breastmilk alone?!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute! Amélie is precious  Better than a baby goat.... The funniest thread, too!

By the time I was 6 months old, I had already outgrown my 2 1/2 year old sister! Aha, so I can definitely relate. 

Just one question... Is she polled? I would think her horns would at least be starting to come in by now!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:


TrinityRanch said:


> So cute! Amélie is precious  Better than a baby goat.... The funniest thread, too!
> 
> By the time I was 6 months old, I had already outgrown my 2 1/2 year old sister! Aha, so I can definitely relate.
> 
> Just one question... Is she polled? I would think her horns would at least be starting to come in by now!


:laugh::slapfloor:

Yup! Naturally polled and being dam raised. Rumen is in good condition, too. I never knew something so small could poot that much!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Adg?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh congrats :hug: she is a beauty 
What a pretty name too , better then Pebbles or Fluffy 
Glad to hear your letting her nurse too , I would hate to hear they had to tie you up . 
Does she have any moonspots :scratch: I love moonspots 
Again , congrats and heal up quickly , cause before you know it she will be dating , lol
My advice , lock her up till she is at least 30 :laugh:
,
:welcome: to TGS Amelie 

Poor kid , when are you going to tell her you shared her picture in the kidding corral on a goat forum ?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Epic lolz Trickyroo!

No moonspots, but her sire throws blue eyes, so she has those. 

By the time she's old enough to understand these things she'll be amazed I thought so highly of her to compare her with the goats. Her brother already knows Peggy Sue is my favorite kid.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a head of hair she has , lol
She is gorgeous , what a precious little face 
Sure your not going to sell her ?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> What a head of hair she has , lol
> She is gorgeous , what a precious little face
> Sure your not going to sell her ?


I'm starting a dairy so I keep all my does! :laugh:

Looks like she's gonna be a red, btw. She is just the happiest little thing ever. I'm really blessed to have such a sweet, easy baby.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Awh, this thread is so funny! I'm glad your kid is going well


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

She's really adorable. Nice face!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor:


nancy d said:


> Aww is she ever sweet! I see you dried her off good.


:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I love how C-section babies are all pink and sweet and cute. They miss the pointy head stage. 
Actually, I got to see my grandson born and cut his cord. It was an amazing experience.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I love that, Goathiker! :slapfloor:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

heh. Congratulations!!!!
she's a sweetie. I agree with the others, a definite keeper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute little girl! And that head of hair! My kids never had that much hair when they were born, and they were all blonde when they were born, but they all ended up with brown hair  Which was very disappointing, my youngest daughter almost had red hair, when she was born it was blonde, then it started coming in reddish brown, then went super blonde, then brown! I was hoping for some other color! Oh well, I still love em


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful doe kid


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

O.O You ARE planning to show her, correct?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little Blessing! and she sure is eating good too.... LOVE seeing chubby healthy kids ! Her mama surely deserves a milk * or two


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I do stand for her to nurse, that's for sure, only had to be tied to a fence the one time... 

You should see me on the stanchion, too! I almost never kick over the bucket. :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> O.O You ARE planning to show her, correct?


I think her topline is a little iffy and her rump is sloped. If she improves maybe I'll show her as a yearling, though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your too funny , lolol
I think your on too many baby smiles


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Your too funny , lolol
> I think your on too many baby smiles


They are intoxicating!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , they are . Enjoy them honey


----------

